# tournamemts



## catfish4life (Aug 11, 2009)

ANYONE going to cripple creeks catfish tournament this saturday. Just wanted to know would like to meet some of you guys .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nope, dont fish em i think there is way to much cheatin in those tournys, I will be fishing jims memorial one though.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I agree with Brock, and I will be fishing the memorial tournament as well...


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I plan to be down there for the tournament. I sometimes suspect cheatin' but I get a kick out it because I usually finish in the money even against the cheaters.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> I plan to be down there for the tournament. I sometimes suspect cheatin' but I get a kick out it because I usually finish in the money even against the cheaters


ive been in the money a few times before too but what about the times you do loose dont it upset ya? or do you always get first place???


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I've only been to two of em. The first time I took 4th outta 81 and caught big fish (channel) The second time, I fished with my bro in law and he got 3rd and I took 6th outta 54. I actually made money that time because b4 the tournament we agreed to split anything we won. I guess if we had combined fish like I suspect some people do, we coulda either won or took 2nd but that's not how we roll. One of these times we will take 1st and 2nd, maybe tomorrow night. It will be a long one since we are fishing in the AkronCATS tournament from 8-4 then heading straight down to cripple creek to sign up. NOthing better than 24 straight hours of tournament fishing.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok so you took 4th one time and you didnt place the second time. I dont think i would of got a kick out of that. Was you thinkin i wonder if 1st 2nd and 3rd was cheatin? Im just sayin why fish a tourney when you think theres cheating going on and you dont gain the prize you realy earned. Thats not my cup of tea. I will def be jims memorial one and i realy dont care if if i get 1st or last im doin it for jims family. ill try as hard as i can to get 1st but i dont realy care what i get.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ya have two tournaments going on at the same time at cripple creek,two registrations,ya can win em both! and im like ducky ,too many cheatin againt my knowledge. yea i took 3rd one time. a couple years ago.


----------



## catfish4life (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a ? Do any of you fish any other tournaments because there is cheating in every tournament .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I fish the s.o.w.c and my family runs them and all the guys in the sowc are real good guys i can say with out a doubt that there is no cheating in that tourney, I trust T.C.B.A. members also. Thats the only tourneys i trust rite now. but im sure ill trust catfish hunters.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> I have a ? Do any of you fish any other tournaments because there is cheating in every tournament .


I disagree. You just half to sort out the bad ones. If you believe there is cheating in every tourney. Why do you want to fish them??? Not saying you do cheat but i think thats why most people cheat because they believe everyone is (If their cheating why dont i cheat too).


----------



## catfish4life (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't cheat but u do have some good points . I just figure if I love to fish and I'm going to go fishing then why not spend the 10$ and maybe ill win some money . No matter what I still win because I'm fishing.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

If you guys want a couple more tournaments that are cheater free check out Twisted Whiskerz and Akron Cats. Pretty much the same people fishing these tournaments and definitely cheater free. I have been fishing with these guys and gals for 3 years now and everyone it there to play fair and most of all have a good time.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i wasnt going to comment on this subject since i personally run the TCBA tournaments...........BUT ........after hearing all of the comments that have been made ive gotto say whats on my mind.............THERE IS CHEATING ANYTIME THERE IS MONEY OR PRIZES UP FOR GRABS.........some guys will do ANYTHING to make a few dollars.........it is sad to have to say that but it is true i have NO DOUBT.............i think the more money and more people involved there more likely it is that there is cheating going on...........I know alot of the bigger tournaments CLAIM to administer lie detector tests if there is a question about cheating and im sure that SOME OF THEM actually will ask someone to take a lie detector test but i HIGHLY DOUBT that any of the smaller clubs will actually follow through with actually making someone take a lie detector test. Plus correct me if i am wrong but i THOUGHT that lie detector tests are NOT admissable in court anyways ???? I think ANY TOURNAMENT that allows you to fish ANYWHERE in the state will no doubt have CHEATERS involved in the tournaments........if a tournament is limited to ONE BODY of water it is alot easier to keep an eye on what goes on.........but i will say this IT IS IMPOSSIBLE for any tournament director to watch EVERYONE all of the time...........tournaments are run on a trust system and if you are a person that cannot trust people then tournaments are not for you . I know throughout the 7 years that the TCBA has run tournaments we have had to throw out a few guys for cheating and it is NEVER easy.........number one NOONE is going to admit to cheating when confronted about it.........AND it is ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE to prove especially in catfish tournaments.......catfish are easily kept alive thus it gives guys the oppurtunity to tie out fish on stringers or in fish baskets for days in advance........not to mention that there is really no way of KNOWING if a guy is catching his fish on rod n reel or a jugline........trotline or limbline. We have had to throw guys out with pretty solid proof that they cheated and these guys will still go out and bad mouth your club to anyone that will listen and go online and make posts running down your club and DENY that they did anything wrong. So no matter what you do or no matter how you handle the situation SOMEONE is not gonna be happy about it !!! It is a FINE LINE that all tournament directors walk with handling ALL COMPLAINTS OF CHEATING and believe me it can be very stressful................so lets not come on here and bad mouth anyones club or tournaments and put the blame on any of the tournament directors !!! Cheaters will cheat ............PERIOD !!!! 






Basically what i am saying is this: MOST TOURNAMENT DIRECTORS DO THEIR BEST TO CONTROL CHEATING !!! But unfortunately it WILL HAPPEN.........no matter how hard we (tournament directors) try to stop it. Either you want to fish in tournament and TRUST the other anglers and have a good time and not worry about cheating or tournaments just are not for you i guess !!!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the plug Nick. I agree about the Twisted Whiskerz guys and the AkronCATS guys. Back on the subject of cripple creek. Any idea what was the winning weight?


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> i wasnt going to comment on this subject since i personally run the TCBA tournaments...........BUT ........after hearing all of the comments that have been made ive gotto say whats on my mind.............THERE IS CHEATING ANYTIME THERE IS MONEY OR PRIZES UP FOR GRABS.........some guys will do ANYTHING to make a few dollars.........it is sad to have to say that but it is true i have NO DOUBT.............i think the more money and more people involved there more likely it is that there is cheating going on...........I know alot of the bigger tournaments CLAIM to administer lie detector tests if there is a question about cheating and im sure that SOME OF THEM actually will ask someone to take a lie detector test but i HIGHLY DOUBT that any of the smaller clubs will actually follow through with actually making someone take a lie detector test. Plus correct me if i am wrong but i THOUGHT that lie detector tests are NOT admissable in court anyways ???? I think ANY TOURNAMENT that allows you to fish ANYWHERE in the state will no doubt have CHEATERS involved in the tournaments........if a tournament is limited to ONE BODY of water it is alot easier to keep an eye on what goes on.........but i will say this IT IS IMPOSSIBLE for any tournament director to watch EVERYONE all of the time...........tournaments are run on a trust system and if you are a person that cannot trust people then tournaments are not for you . I know throughout the 7 years that the TCBA has run tournaments we have had to throw out a few guys for cheating and it is NEVER easy.........number one NOONE is going to admit to cheating when confronted about it.........AND it is ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE to prove especially in catfish tournaments.......catfish are easily kept alive thus it gives guys the oppurtunity to tie out fish on stringers or in fish baskets for days in advance........not to mention that there is really no way of KNOWING if a guy is catching his fish on rod n reel or a jugline........trotline or limbline. We have had to throw guys out with pretty solid proof that they cheated and these guys will still go out and bad mouth your club to anyone that will listen and go online and make posts running down your club and DENY that they did anything wrong. So no matter what you do or no matter how you handle the situation SOMEONE is not gonna be happy about it !!! It is a FINE LINE that all tournament directors walk with handling ALL COMPLAINTS OF CHEATING and believe me it can be very stressful................so lets not come on here and bad mouth anyones club or tournaments and put the blame on any of the tournament directors !!! Cheaters will cheat ............PERIOD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said. I completely agree. Everyone in our club would like to win more money. But I dont want to up the ante for this exact reason. By the time I gas up the boat and truck, buy cig's, pop, and snacks. I spend more on fishing in the tourney than "on" the tourney. For us smaller clubs its about bragging rights and friendly competition, Ive known the guys in our club now 4 plus years and there is a trust factor thats very important.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am EXACTLY the same way............by the time i drive around to get sponsored prizes and to and from the tournament in my gas guzzling truck and actually pay my entry fee .........even if i am lucky enough to win or take 2nd place money i barely break even. I know i fish for the FUN of competing .........ive told guys many times that id pay a $15 entry fee even if we gave away plaques to the winners and no cash was paid out !!!


----------



## provega777 (Feb 6, 2009)

I know most are 5 fish total weight---Lg fish--odd fish----(As in TCBA)-We also have a points program each year and a "classic" at the end of the year. But i kind of like the ONE fish Tounrys? for lots of reasons. Fun to put togeather a nice stringer (when you can) But the Largest fish -one fish thing makes it alittle more interesting? Just turn in one fish!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

provega777 said:


> I know most are 5 fish total weight---Lg fish--odd fish----(As in TCBA)-We also have a points program each year and a "classic" at the end of the year. But i kind of like the ONE fish Tounrys? for lots of reasons. Fun to put togeather a nice stringer (when you can) But the Largest fish -one fish thing makes it alittle more interesting? Just turn in one fish!



Thats what the big cat pot is.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I've won the flathead pot, big channel pot and placed about 5 times in those cripple creek, I've never cheated and I was at one where Jim didn't weigh a guys fish in. I believe every tournament could have a cheater but for the most part the guys I've met at Cripple Creek are good. I love how you name tournaments where no one cheats, what a joke. That's just part of it, I'll say this though, the guys that can fish usually end up in the money. If you have to cheat you can't fish anyways. Those tourneys do have a good payout and I always liked that they were all night. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Is there one coming up? I may do it if it is on the 22nd. Are they still in the same place on 250 or did they move?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

they are in the same building they still have not moved. i believe their tournament is this saturday the 15th !!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I fished the cripple creek tournament last night. I only fished for flatties, and got skunked. There were some nice channels turned in. I think 23 lbs won it.


----------

